# 5 week old puppy pics (very pic heavy)



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Playing outside this weekend.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

And a few playing with momma Della.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

They sure look like a lot of fun, just Adorable!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG they are too cute, I wanted to jump into my computer screen to join in the fun of playing with them and hug them.

You are a great breeder.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild


Who is this? All great pics, but this one is just priceless. 

I like Miss Purp.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I love the two headed puppy monster picture!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Too much cuteness in one thread!! Talk about personalities and attitudes..


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Some of those puppies look like little TANKS!! 

What a cute age!


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

They are beautiful pups Chris! Thanks for having us this past weekend. 

Hey all...I got to see them up close ~~~~ Neener neener









My favorite was still your little green collar fuzzy bear


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Gorgeous, Gorgeous!! What a nice litter Chris & Tim. Della looks wonderful.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

absoultely gorgeous little cinnabuns!


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG!!! They look like baby cubs...LOL! Absolutely adorable. I LOVE the pic with them all trying to get up on the step


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

they are just adorable!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

EVIL EVIL EVIL posting this. OMG <thud> <drool> <swoon> Chris, could they be ANY cuter?!!!!! If so I might die looking at them. I liked the first set of pictures but then the ones with Mom are just awesome!!!!!

What is purple looking at over the edge?!!!!

Who is that precious thing on the tree stump?!!!!

SOOOO full of personality already!!!!!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh PUPPIES & Mommy playing with the puppies!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Thay are all just soooo gorgeous!!!!







Mama is beautiful as well!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> What is purple looking at over the edge?!!!!


She was getting ready to pounce on a couple siblings who were playing in one of Wulf's many little excavation projects in the yard.











> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> Who is that precious thing on the tree stump?!!!!


Galena (Green)


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Such adorable little fuzz butts, I wanna squeeze em! They're all so fuzzy and cute.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Christian2009They are beautiful pups Chris! Thanks for having us this past weekend.
> Hey all...I got to see them up close ~~~~ Neener neener
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't rub it in... 
I bet Della had to search you on the way out to make sure lil green one wasn't stuffed somewhere. Though I'm sure she keeps very good track of her buns.


----------



## Aleutian (Apr 4, 2009)

They're adorable, this makes me want a puppy that much more! They look great.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My gosh they do look like little baby bears!!!!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 4crazydogsThey're adorable, this makes me want a puppy that much more! They look great.


Yep me too! Chris they are soo cute. I love the 5th one from the top, they look like simease twins, or a two headed monster as Ruq pointed out.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I just wish these poor puppies were fed better. 

So thin! 










Seriously, if these were rescue puppies, I'd be like, awww, look, they are so wormy. We would never see fat (in a good puppy way) little piggies like that because of being well cared for! 

I need to stop looking at this thread. How many hits does it have? How many are creepy Jean







at the puppies? Scary!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

you and me both Jean! I am a puppy stalker!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Adorable babies. Cracked me up the one where 4 of them are taking on that step.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh the cuteness of them all!!







Do they all have homes already?


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll take little puddin red collar to go........Pluuuueeaaaase!

Too much cuteness overload....I need a nap!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I must admit, I stalk their pics frequently! I am smitten by these babies!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG!! I love the green collar girl!!














They are all sooooo cute, I want a new pup now!


----------



## SHEP7LUV (Feb 16, 2006)

These babies are adorable! TOO SWEET! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------

